# [SOLVED] Can't access Belkin router



## iguy888 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm having trouble accessing the setup page for my Belkin F5D8231-4 ver.2001 router. 

I tried all of the following ip addresses after hard resetting the router to factory settings: 192.168.0.1, 192.168.0.2, 192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.2, 192.168.2.1, 192.168.2.2
Neither plugged directly into the router with cat5 nor wireless connection made a difference. 
I tried using a different computer and different browser. 

ipconfig for my ethernet connection from a command window:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix: [blank]
Autoconfiguration IP address: 169.254.214.128
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway: [blank]

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't access Belkin router*

Hi iguy888,

Your computer is not getting the proper IPs, I'd suggest for you to try a different computer if you can find a way to connect to your Belkin router and then do an ipconfig /all.

Do another hard reset and follow this Tutorial:
Reset for Linksys, Netgear, D-Link and Belkin Routers | | Tech Support Forum

An update will be nice.


----------



## iguy888 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Can't access Belkin router*

Well I followed the tutorial directions and did another hard reset. I connected it to my laptop and was able to access the router on 192.168.2.1. 
Not sure why it worked this time, but hey I'm not complaining. Thanks for your help!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That's great news iguy888! Glad to hear that another hard reset worked for you this time.

You're Welcome.


----------

